# Do WM owners hate Club Pass as much as this Wyndham owners does?



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

OK I like the idea of Club Pass but that is where things stop.

What do I hate:

Having to call, have them validate your info, transfer you, and then have them validate your credentials again, is a complete waste of time.
NO ONLINE inventory
Not getting my VIPP Discounts or Upgrades (huge devaluation for me)
Having to pay a $99 reservation fee instead of a $19
Having to pay guest fees when I have 30 a year

So what do you hate about it on the WM side?  Is there the same restrictions?

Any way we think we can vet and set up a group of you who would be interested in "You scratch my back I'll scratch yours" reciprocal assistance, with a select group of WM and Wynd Owners.  Anyone have an appetite for that? 

I live in TX and would love a much better way to access those 3 WM resorts that are only available via Club Pass.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2019)

The rules are exactly the same on the WM side. And on WM we dont have VIP discounts/upgrades, which is why those Club Wyndham benefits dont transfer over. 

I personally doubt there will ever be real-time on-line access between the two systems. I think it would violate the WM Governing Documents.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> The rules are exactly the same on the WM side. And on WM we dont have VIP discounts/upgrades, which is why those Club Wyndham benefits dont transfer over.
> 
> I personally doubt there will ever be real-time on-line access between the two systems. I think it would violate the WM Governing Documents.



I figured the rules were similar.  I don't expect the two systems to integrate. 

Just trying to think out of the box and see if some WM owners could help out Wyndham owners and circumvent the Club Pass play.  I would gladly pass on the saving of some of VIPP discounts and upgrades in lieu of some WM ressies.  If both side think something equitable is doable.  Anyone on the WM side looking for Wyndham exchange?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 2, 2019)

I have three resale WM contracts and I don't have access to club pass because I will not upgrade my accounts. I just do not see a benefit to club pass. An example would be many Wyndham resorts require 20,000 WM points and a $99 exchange fee. RCI for the same resort is 10,000 to 4000 WM points and a $240 exchange fee.



Sandy VDH said:


> Anyone on the WM side looking for Wyndham exchange?



Maybe Sandy. Good to know you might want to trade. For a WM owner the reservation for a popular resort is usually made 13 months out. How far out can you book Wyndham ?

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Maybe Sandy. Good to know you might want to trade. For a WM owner the reservation for a popular resort is usually made 13 months out. How far out can you book Wyndham ?
> 
> Bill



11 months where I have RARP
10 months everywhere including Margaritaville

Since I am VIP Platinum
At 2 months I get everything at 50% points and free upgrades to larger units, if there is availability.  So obviously the sweet spot is closer in rentals. 
No Reservation fees
No Guest Certificate fees (I will run out of points before I run out of GCs)


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 3, 2019)

I do not hate Club Pass. It is just another option. I do not like the High Point Cost.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 3, 2019)

Current status: I don't hate Club Pass; see it as "another option" but haven't (yet?) used it.

When first introduced:  I was initially rather bummed that Wyndham resorts that were once considered "associate" locations and easily booked online were removed to Club Pass.  Some time later, the particular resort that I most missed was co-branded and can, once again, be booked online using WM credits.  Yeah.

The Wyndham-ism I hate: tokenized/monetized Guest Certs.  Grrrrr.  Oh, well.


----------



## 3rd Coast Traveler (Apr 3, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I have three resale WM contracts and I don't have access to club pass because I will not upgrade my accounts. I just do not see a benefit to club pass. An example would be many Wyndham resorts require 20,000 WM points and a $99 exchange fee. RCI for the same resort is 10,000 to 4000 WM points and a $240 exchange fee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what it's worth there are Wyndham resale contracts CWA specifically that begin with 00008 or 000008 all of the benefits like perks and point partners will transfer over. I had a guy from California call me almost monthly asking about that specific first 4 or 5 member number, after a few calls from him I asked and thats what he told me. I was able to get confirmation on that from a young lady at the Wyndham Special Services number and picked up one of those contracts myself. We could care less about the perk program but the VIP benefits are awesome.


----------

